# Bent Pins on Chartplotter



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Ripped my power cord off my chartplotter going through a tight mangrove tunnel today. Upon getting home and going to reattach, noticed one of 6 pins on the unit itself, bent a bit. Looks like I got straightened out OK. But can't for the life of me get plug to attach to unit. I've spent 3 - 1/2 hour sessions fiddling with the pins pushing them around based on how I see the female end on cord. Can't get it it. It looks good to me but no dice. 

Anyone have any tricks of the trade to get these things to line up? Any insight would be appreciated as it is a unit that the pins are soldered right to the board of the chartplotter and the plug receptacle can't be replaced. Thanks


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

If anyone is interested for future reference, I got plug to go on and unit is operational. On 5th half hour attempt, I had a little epiphany and looked at another alignment reference. I never took into account the vertical relationship of the pins. Pushed some up and some down a bit and it slid in (barely). That sucker isn't getting taken off any time soon. Only word of advice is to use the female plug as your reference point to create your pin alignment. Use as many relationships as you can conger up. Work slow and deliberately and don't force anything. Best tool I found for bending and aligning pins was jewelers screwdrivers.

Happy I got it running again. Didn't feel like throwing a stack of money at another shitty GPS unit with crappy maps and couldn't justify the dollars for a bigger unit with FMT.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

EVO3 will be coming down in price a lot in about 10 days when the new one is released.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I never take my units off anymore for that very reason. The pins are very finicky about being perfectly aligned.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I try not to. The mangrove branch sticking out into a tight creek had others ideas...


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Glad you are back in business. If you need to remove it for some reason, maybe put a dot of the wife’s nail polish on each piece to assist with the alignment when you put it back.


----------

